# My equine photos



## Olgait

Hi there! 

I'm Olga, equine photographer from Russia, Moscow.

Glad to share with you some of my pictures 

My favorite model, Five III










Arabian stallion Went and Zoya









Arabian couple mare Margo and stallion Narbek









Stallion Krasavchik (English - beauty)









the same)..


















hannoveran stallion Vicont


----------



## lolayla

Beautiful!!


----------



## luvmytrakehner

Wow those are amazing! You have TALENT!!


----------



## omgpink

Gorgeous work!


----------



## Gidji

They are really pretty. What camera do you use?


----------



## Honeysuga

WoW, Those are amazing! Very talented, Olga!


----------



## JustDressageIt

Wow, stunning shots!!


----------



## dashygirl

Very clear and crisp images, beautiful work!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901

Oh wow. Such amazing work! Purely stunning!


----------



## smrobs

Wow, Olga. Those are some very gorgeous pictures. That bay stallion makes me drool.


----------



## luvmyqh

wow, want to see more!!


----------



## Olgait

Thank you guys so much!! Really appriciate it. 8)

I have plenty of them. Because almost every single day when i can, i try to photograph them 8)

Here're some more))

One of my favorite model - Alica. She isn't a purebred mare, but she's always good looking on the photo










And this pic was made on workshop with Gabriell Boiselle, german equine photographer, when she was in Moscow)

Tinker Pitoy and Varya.









Huuuge but very kind Shire stallion Harley









Holshtainer mare Bayadera (Baken x Devi).


----------



## Olgait

Gidji, i use Nikon)

Most of shot taken with Nikon D300, from last post - nikon D50 with different lenses.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds

Olgait said:


> Gidji, i use Nikon)
> 
> Most of shot taken with Nikon D300, from last post - nikon D50 with different lenses.



Woohoo! Another Nikon user.


----------



## dynamite.

Those are beautiful! My favourite is the one with the horses touching noses that you posted in the first post.


----------



## Dreamer1215

_Olga, beautiful work! Wish I could take pictures like these..._


----------



## Olgait

Sixxofdiamonds, yeah)) Nikon forever)))

dynamite. thank you! love them too)

Dreamer1215, i think it's not a problem, especially if you have own horses and beautiful places


----------



## Gidji

Those horses you photographed are beautiful. Your very lucky to have such great horses to photograph.


----------



## Olgait

Gidji? thank you!)

Actually i have no any preferences in choosing models. Every horse is beautiful )

Here are some more)

Also i love to make casual shots.

Here is groom and Merkche. He well gets on with all horses. i'd prefer not to hang on this serious guy (i mean cremello akha-teke horse )).











Mare Ivolga in a rainy day 










Little akhal-teke foal with dun gelding :lol:


----------



## smrobs

Oh my goodness. That last one is just too adorable. And I would certainly steal Merkche if I had the chance.

Beautiful.


----------



## mudypony

Your pictures are absolutely stunning!! I too am drooling over the bay stallion from the first post. I'm so jeolous of your talent!!!


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds

The tongue on the little guy in the last one!!

Do you sell some of your prints? We're expecting a baby and I would love to hang another artist's work on the walls!


----------



## Olgait

smrobs, thank you!) Me too) he's very special)
mudypony, thank you) i'll post some more picture with him later)
Sixxofdiamonds, big thanks! Actually i haven't ever sold the prints, but some pictures i sale on shutterstock.com. Here is the link on this one: picture: Akhal-Teke Mare And Foal Stock Photo : Shutterstock .


----------



## CrookedHalo

Gorgeous horses and pictures!


----------



## Olgait

CrookedHalo, thanx!)

Some winter shots..










Snow bang :lol:


----------



## ilovemymare

Wow, What a talent to share!! you really catch that momentt!

Do you take any insaddle shots?


----------



## my2geldings

Welcome to the forum! Absolutely beautiful photos!


----------



## Dreamer1215

_If I had the countryside you had I would take shots like that....for now, I'll just drool over yours. But the one with the foal with it's tongue out....precious!_


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Gorgeous! I will definitly be watching this thread :wink:


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch

amazing pictures


----------



## Olgait

ilovemymare, thank you) yes i have) including from that trip) Yeah, have plenty of them too)

My2Geldings, thank you very much!

Dreamer1215, i'm sure you have!  Actually it's not so many places in Moscow counryside, where i can shot free horses with beautiful background like this one, so i always try to choose such places.

Sissimut-icehestar, thank you! 

FoxRidgeRanch, thanx a lot!)

here are some insaddle shots (horses with their owners mostly))

This autumn)











from Akhal-teke world championship in Moscow









Alisa and Mormon









Katya and Periskop









From jumping show. One of the best sportsmens in Russia Elena Gens and Grizu. Very like this pair 



























In two last shots not mine photo editing, thats why with border and without copyright)


----------



## HorsePride

Wow, there very nice pictures! You have got TALENT!!


----------



## lacyloo

These pics belong in a calender, Gorgeous shots


----------



## Olgait

HorsePride, lacyloo, huge thank you, guys!

Merry Christmas to all! All the best wishes, BIG health and happiness to your families and your horses of course!


----------



## Olgait

I had first expirience studio photography today.

Here is result.


----------



## mom2pride

You have some amazing work


----------



## smrobs

That is so interesting, that gray horse with the brown inside his ears. And of course, that fresian is stunning.


----------



## XxFUDGEISTHEBOMBxX

OMG! soooo cool! wow!


----------



## JumpingTheMoon

Simply beautiful! Amazing talent!


----------



## Kashmere

GORGEOUS photos!! :shock:
How beautiful!


----------



## Olgait

Thank you very much for everyone! 

i'll post some more later then)


----------



## omgpink

Your photography is absolutely stunning! 

If you don't mind me asking, what type of camera do you use?


----------



## Olgait

*omgpink, *thank you). I use SLR camera nikon D300.

half of Five) :lol: but i like how powerful he lookes here)


----------



## omgpink

Oh wow that's a really good camera! 
MY mom got the new Panasonic SLR digital camera for Christmas. 
I'm hoping to get the one your getting but I got a Canon XS 1500 IS for Christmas so it'll do.

Keep up the awesome work!!


----------



## Olgait

Yeah, it's a good stuff) though the full frame camera, like Nikon D3, D700 is much better (my big dream))

Thank you and good luck in photography as well!


----------



## thunderhooves

Wow! those are gorgeous! Absolutely beautiful! In the Arab picture, I'm guessing the stallion is on the right? I see so many "horse photographers" that take horrible pics, but you have talent!  Good Luck with your next photos!


----------



## Olgait

yes, you're exactly right)) arabian stallion on the right) Thank you very much.

Another one from last shooting. Arab stallion Marimar)


----------



## jumper25

Wow! Those are amazing photos! Really beautiful!


----------



## Olgait

thank you)

first photoshoot in 2010)

little cute arab stallion)


----------



## LoveStory10

Wow! You are very good! My brother can take stunning pictures, but he prefers wildlife shots


----------



## barnprincess

IDK if any one else noticed but that bay has no 'friends' down there so hes not a stallion...


----------



## smrobs

^^ You must be seeing different pictures than me :?. Which bay are you talking about? They both sure look like stallys to me.


----------



## barnprincess

on the first page. the set of the bay with the long mane rearing. theres nothing there.


----------



## smrobs

I stud will generally slip back inside during something strenuous like that. You can clearly see his pair in the pic just below.


----------



## kated

WOW Super aPretty Pix!!


----------



## my2geldings

Incredible photos, do you sell your work?


----------



## Olgait

Thanx to everyone! 

barnprincess, No, it's not true. He IS stallion :wink:

it's not the best picture) but it prooves i guess he is a stallion, not a gelding. May be they're not a big ones, but he has)) :lol:.


----------



## Olgait

My2Geldings, i sell some photos here: Stock Photos, Stock Photography, Stock Images : Shutterstock.com


----------



## Visibre

Do you ever come in the Netherlands?

You may picture my horses? I LOVE YOUR PICTURES


----------



## Bubbles101

Those are GREAT!!!


----------



## Olgait

Thank you, guys!)

Visibre, i was thinking about visiting other contries, especially, european, so it's not so unreal  May be i'll visit Netherlands as well) In what part of it do you live btw, i was only in Amsterdam long time ago)


----------



## Visibre

Olgait said:


> Thank you, guys!)
> 
> Visibre, i was thinking about visiting other contries, especially, european, so it's not so unreal  May be i'll visit Netherlands as well) In what part of it do you live btw, i was only in Amsterdam long time ago)


 









Somewhere over there 

Well, my horses may be interesting models, they can do a lot of tricks 
(if you want to see some, check out my photo-album, or my website: www.fotoootje.webs.com)


----------



## Olgait

Wow, beautiful and clevr horses!) i definitely will think about it 

here is antother winter shot made this day)

thoroughbred chestnut 5-year old stallion called Electronik


----------



## Visibre

Aaawww what a beautyfull horse 
And very nice picture!
Snow is awesome


----------



## Olgait

Visibre, thank you!

I'm happy to see such snowy winter)

here are some more new


----------



## JessicaGDA

Oh wow, I am definitely a fan of your work. Beautiful photography, you are so talented! xx


----------



## Visibre

I love you new photo's!
they are amazing


----------



## Bek

Wow, your photos are stunning! And I am very jealous of your camera 
If you don't mind me asking, how long have you been doing photography?


----------



## Olgait

JessicaGDA, thank you! So glad to hear such words)
Visibre, thank you very much! and i love your horses and your work with them! 
Bek, thank you!  I've been doing photography something about 3 years


----------



## Visibre

Well, if you ever tour in europe,
feel free to photograph them!


----------



## Olgait

Visibre, thank you very much) May be even this year) I'm planning to visit a couple of studs in Netherlands. If everything will be OK, i will be happy to photograph your models as well 

Here is some new shots.

Welsh mountain stallion Nojin 









Pony appaloosa stallion Alladin (champion of Germany) 8)


















Alladin and Brenda)









Orlov trotter (forget the name)









Holshteiner stallion (forgot the name as well)


















Tanya and her hannoveran mare Verona


----------



## smrobs

Wow, you always show us such beautiful pictures. I love the coloring on that appaloosa, very unique. I am always a sucker for a black horse, the mare is gorgeous.


----------



## Olgait

smrobs, thank you!) I thought it's a stallion. She has such strong neck)

Arabian filly El Nadzhma and little son of her owner) love this pair ))


----------



## JumpingJellyBean

WOW they are stunning!


----------



## CecilliaB

Stunning work. I'm a fan!


----------



## onlyrodeoqueen

Beautiful work! I am truley amazed!!!


----------



## mudypony

> Here is some new shots.
> 
> Welsh mountain stallion Nojin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pony appaloosa stallion Alladin (champion of Germany)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alladin and Brenda)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orlov trotter (forget the name)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holshteiner stallion (forgot the name as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanya and her hannoveran mare Verona


Oh my gosh! All these horses are like my dream horses, except I would want the ponies to grow taller. I've always wanted a palomino with a long mane and tail, a leapard appaloosa, and two black horses. Anyways, you have so much talent with photography. I wish you could come show me some tips, but unfortunately I live far, far away.


----------



## Olgait

Thanks, guys!

i wasn't here so long))..

Here is some new)




























in "wild west" style.


----------



## drafteventer

Gorgeous photography, I'm jealous >.>, the one with Alladin and Brenda made my heart melt. So cute. Love all your pictures, do you have a Deviant Art or something?


----------



## DustyDiamond

those are really good pics!


----------



## my2geldings

Phenomenal photos, absolutely beautiful!


----------



## equiniphile

WOW those are amazing!


----------



## Sugarkane

those are awsome pics, lovely horses, thought I would share one of my good ones with you, hope you like


----------



## Tyler

Olgait: Those. Are. Simply. STUNNING! AWESOME! :clap:


----------



## Juna

Absolutely stunning pictures!!!


----------



## Heatherloveslottie

wow, stunning pictures!

and sugarkane i love it when people get nice motion shots of horses, beautiful


----------



## speedy da fish

really good photos, i love the arabian ones (im an arab fan) especially the rose grey stallion with brown ears


----------



## Squeak

Wow! Amazing work. That's my dream job!


----------



## icyhorse

Wow, amazing shots !, You have TALENT. I love your pics.
If you come sometime to Iceland just let me know, I live in a very pretty place, hahaha =)


----------



## Visibre

Woooowwww
Awesomeness


----------



## horselover19

wow nice pictures, i like horses


----------



## lacyloo

Any recent pictures?


----------



## SallyJane

Wow these are all amazing! You are extreamly talented


----------



## Odin

Amazing photography, you have a gift for composition and great shots!


----------



## Olgait

drafteventer said:


> Gorgeous photography, I'm jealous >.>, the one with Alladin and Brenda made my heart melt. So cute. Love all your pictures, do you have a Deviant Art or something?


Sorry, guys for such long absence)).. Yes, i have): Olga5's Gallery

I have really much of shootings, but i haven't enough time though..

Here is a little bit of it 

welsh mare Jasmin



















black arabian Epicur)









My love Five))









Another arabian 


















And akhal-teke stallion Akgez


----------



## RedTree

wow amazing


----------



## Pinto

WOW! These are _so_ beautiful! You have a real gift for capturing the moment. Fantastic work


----------



## palominolover

you have amazing talent. come to Saskatoon anytime you like =P


----------



## smrobs

Even more great photos . I've missed seeing your work on here.


----------



## Olgait

Thanks, guys! Really glad you liked them  And glad to back here 

palominolover, i will keep in mind


----------



## inaclick

Please Olga, post more pictures whenever you have 

You're a very talented photographer. Many thanks for sharing your work with us, and all the best


----------



## Olgait

*inaclick*, Thank you very much, so glad to hear such words! 

I will!


----------



## boxer

awww wow these are beautiful. I especially love the ones you took of the welsh mare and welsh stallion, gorgeous!


----------



## Visibre

I really really like your pictures


----------



## LoveStory10

You are truly AMAZING! You have a gift that many want...


----------



## Olgait

Thanks guys! I'm very happy you like my photos 

a little bit more than ))

cremello akhal-teke Akgez)



















Ulya and Priboy)


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507

Priboy is gorgeous and large! what breed is he?


----------



## Olgait

FoxyRoxy, thank you. he is trakehner stallion. He has great motion on allures

other photos of him 8)


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507

I want!


----------



## goldilockz

These photographs are breath-taking!


----------



## Olgait

Thanks, guys


----------



## Olgait

another new batch 

arabian stallion Mr Jazz (his mother called Madam Blues) 










2-year old akhal-teke stallion Aidargish










Akhal-teke stallion Grog 










sandy rolling by Five) 









communicating)









Akhal-teke stallion Aigun



















Like his marking on a forehead. The shape reminds me of South America continent ))


----------



## Tessa T

Olgait said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I'm Olga, equine photographer from Russia, Moscow.
> 
> Glad to share with you some of my pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the same)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have the words to describe how much I LOVE these pictures!!! BEAUTIFUL work. :clap:


----------



## boxer

again, more gorgeous photos!! I absolutely love the one called 'communicating' and the one of grog is sooooo funny, I love it so much!


----------



## Olgait

thanks, guys!


----------



## myQHpaul

Bravo!!!!!


----------



## MeganAndPastick

Omg stunning!!1 Too bad you don't live around where i do! I'd love pictures like that of my horse


----------



## Olgait

thanks guys!

Megan, may be one day i'll visit U.S. I dream about it 

another ones)


----------



## Tyler

Fantastic photos! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## loveBradforever

so BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

If you come to america, i'd like to come watch you work  my horses aren't pretty enough for your prices, probably. xD I absolutely love your work.


----------



## funkychicken

wow. these are beautiful.


----------



## A knack for horses

You are an amazing photographer!!!


----------



## ACNeumann

Absolutely amazing!! You have a wonderful talent and a great eye for movement!! 

What type of lens (or lenses) do you use??? You might have said somewhere before, but I didn't see!!


----------



## Visibre

I still love the pictures!
when are you going to tour europe? hahaha


----------



## Olgait

Thank you, guys a lot!)) 

ACNeumann, i use Nikon D300 + Nikkor 80-200 2.8 

Visibre, i hope, this year i'll have a possibility for visiting europe at all!


----------



## Visibre

well, you are welcome to get Silke in the picture haha, she is a real photomodel


----------



## Olgait

ther'e both great!  i made a mistake, i mean next year of course))) never mind, other contries, except Russia i dream to visit for a long time hehe))))


----------



## Olgait

Akgez Geli, Akhal-teke stallion


----------



## Tyler

Love the blue tint in that B&W! Did you do that with a filter, or in post processing?


----------



## SidMit

Wow! Simply gorgeous! I get a new calender of horses every year. I want you to make my next one! I could look at your pictures all day. Just wow! I also covet your camera.


----------



## Phantomstallion

*Your pics: OMG!!!*

Absolutely gorgeous work. When I looked through his thread I was drooling at all those horses.:lol: So shocking:shock: that someone could be so good at photography I am rubbish. Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## JackofDiamonds

You are amazing! I love taking photos but never in a million years would ever be as good as you!! I'm still drooling! Oh woah... Got any tips?


----------



## Olgait

Thank you, guys! I'm happy to hear such words 

Tyler, only postprocessing in Photoshop CS3 

SidMit, i want to make one own btw  I saw my horse photos in arabian and horse winter calendars on ebay or something like that)

JackofDiamonds, I can give some online


----------



## Tyler

Cool!


----------



## Azale1

Great photos.


----------



## barrelracer14

Wow! Amazing!


----------



## Olgait

Hi, guys! Wasn't here so long..

Here are the new ones



























































































And here is my fave one. Adore this horse 









By the way, please, tell me, guys. How this color sounds in english ))


----------



## smrobs

Oh, wow, even more absolutely stunning photos.

I am assuming that he is a grullo. Where I am from, it would be pronounced "gruel-yuh"


----------



## Visibre

Oh wow, its soooo beautifull!
I adore the picture of the white horse rearing!

Are you already planning a trip to holland?
Haha


----------



## JamieLeighx

Wow! your pictures are amazing! 
how long have you been a photographer for?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bellagris

all of these shots are beautiful! You have a wonderful ability to put emotion into your photographs and make the viewer feel.

thank-you for sharing!


----------



## Sunny

So glad to see you back, Olga!

Your work is stunning.


----------



## horselver1979

You have a great gift! Those pics are absolutley breathtaking! Its almost like you can hear the crunch of the snow or hear the wind in the horses hair.

Good job. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## whiskeynoo

just been through the whole thread to see all the lovely pictures! Absolutely amazing!


----------



## palominolover

I came back to this thread to look, still drooling XD you can come to Canada anytime you want =P


----------



## Olgait

Thanks to everyone!


----------

